# N&B Arto 69G Garage water leak



## lanzaron

Help please .
I read somewhere (cant remember where? ) that water ingress into the garage on the 69G was not an uncommon problem and that N&B did some kind of recall on the motorhomes to rectify the problem.What would be really helpfull is Where did the water enter the garage ? ,door seals or roof joint? and how was the problem resolved.As you may have realised our garage is leaking but i cannot find the leak.Have checked the obvious but would really appreaciate some help from someone who has had this problem with the SAME MOTORHOME Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnkings

*Arto 69G Garage water leak*

Hi,
I have the same problem. I also heard about the "recall" but only as a rumour. I bought my Arto new in July 2003 and have been trying to solve the problem since 2008 when I first noticed the damp. I live in Southern Spain about 1200 kms from the only dealer.
Did you discover if there was a recall? And did you find the problem and a cure?
Regards
John Kings ([email protected])


----------



## Gretchibald

Yep mine too, I put a post on the N+B site to see if anyone had attempted to replace the floor etc. Someone replied with the name of a repair shop that did it very reasonable. Don't know where it comes in , it's just a little spongy at the btm of the door seal area. Not really worried about it , it will probably outlast me but was just asking the question as if it was a fairly straight forward job I would like an alu tread plate floor.


----------



## nicholsong

Bump

As I am also interested in the answer about the problem and recall.

I have had a wet patch just inside the sill but since it has only occurred infrequently I have not bothered too much.

I did think it might just have been due to water running off the door or seal as I opened it.

Geoff


----------



## 747

My German van (Burstner) has locker doors made by Thetford. I have had an issue with one on the rear of the van. I ordered a seal from Leisure Shop Direct (around £15 inc. p & p) and have just fitted it. Using a spray bottle, I soaked the outer area and found no dampness afterwards, maybe I have solved the problem?

The old seal had a small split where the two ends were glued together and this was on the bottom section of the door. It might be worth a close inspection of your seals.


----------



## gaspode

Hi all

Apologies for not posting here before but I've only just seen this thread for some reason.

I had a similar situation on our Arto and after an awful lot of fruitless searching for leaks I found the cause - and I'll take odds that yours will be the same.

The water isn't leaking in - it's leaking out. 8O 

Out of the plumbing that is. :? 

The Arto has what can be best described as a "plumbers nightmare" within the double floor, just forward of the garage. For some inexplicable reason, N&B use a cheapo type of plastic hose clip on all the joints and it's these that leak when the flexible hose starts to harden slightly with age. The water accumulates in the garage floor and appears to have leaked from the door frame. It's a simple (but uncomfortable) job to replace all the plastic hose clips with proper stainless steel ones (more than 40 of them in the garage area ISTR) and I'll wager you never get another leak in the garage after you've done it. :wink:


----------



## palaceboy

It might be the plumbing clips as suggested but also check the seals around the door . You might find if an awning is fitted the water is running off at the far corner by the garage and finding its way in . I had a similar problem with our habitation door which has been cured by sealing behind the awning housing , putting a drip stop (fiamma) just above the door plus always parking where possible to ensure water run off from the roof is always slightly to the left either front or back.
I showed the problem to a mechanic who did not believe me until he put a hose pipe on the door and it poured inside . He claimed that the side had flexed slightly putting the door out of alignment . You could try the same by sitting inside and checking while someone sprays a hose pipe outside . 
Just as an aside keep the garage door hinges lubricated as one of mine seized, when i lifted it on the gas struts it skewed sideways and the door completely sheared off. A real shock as the door is heavy and sitting on the floor only attached by the gas struts (new hinges had to be fitted) could that have been the recall/fault that has been mentioned previously


----------

